# LETS SEE YOUR DOGS!!Pic Thread



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

just thought i would start a thread for dog pics.

Any Breed.,Any size ect 
be nice,and on topic


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

i have three dogs 
1 rottweiler called narla who is nearly 2
1 rottweiler called zack who is 8 months
1 rotti x mastiff called simbe who is 1


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

There've been a few of these threads over the last few years, but they eventually die off and get 'buried' back in the past.

However, this is Skye, my rescued GSD.


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

feorag said:


> There've been a few of these threads over the last few years, but they eventually die of and get 'buried' back in the past.
> 
> However, this is Skye, my rescued GSD.
> 
> ...


nice dog.

and nice rotties ill get pics of my american bulldog x french mastiff in a bit


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Noobie - Alaskan Malamute aged 6

Rocks - Border Collie aged 10

Dexter - yellow Lab aged 18 months

and finally Vanessa - yellow Lab aged 14 and a half


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

The infamous Willit:





































and as a pup, because he was just offensively cute!










He's just turned one and we _think_ he's a husky cross malamute, but not 100% sure. Looks more malamute than anything. Beautiful pooch though - even if I am somewhat biased!


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

I haven't got a photo but I have this-
YouTube - Goofy Pup
What a silly dog mine is XP


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

ok here r mine


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

but there all rehomed now


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

this is blade my 5 yr old shepherd





































when he was 1 yrs old









fierce



























amy x


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

blade100 said:


> this is blade my 5 yr old shepherd
> 
> image
> 
> ...


that is one awesome looking dog


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## kawasakigirl06 (Jul 20, 2010)

My stafford Cairo


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

our 'mutt' Rose in the snow earlier this year









Shot at 2010-07-27

And Mine and mums dogs having fun round the pond 









Shot at 2010-07-27


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

my old girl Storm...9 next month!










my little man Maverick...6-7 years old 










and our big baby Leo...just turned 1 year old the other day (this is him at 6 months)










and a couple of slightly more recent ones of him....


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

thank you feorag,u too have a stunning shepherd,skye looks stunning and very pretty.but then i totally love gsd's. <3:flrt:


----------



## lisa c (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry for rubbish photos! :blush:

Shadow









And Borris (Sussex Bulldog)


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

My baby girl, Alaska- she will be 6 in October:




























And the family dog, Misty, who was 9 in May. Misty came to us as a rescue at 18 months old:




















Alaska at 9 weeks old:



















:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Me mummy, no mummy, couldnt possibly do anything naughty!

My boy Sabre, 7yr old GSD.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Recent pics

Miss Moody aka Millie, who is not impressed with me taking photos!




























So one of my fave pics of her 











And the love of my life Cass :flrt: who is about 16 month old now




























Sooo handsome!!


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

"The Dog with No Name"
Yep, this dog doesn't have a name. I've been referring to her as "the dog" for most of the time I had her. She's a Tamaskan, one of the rarer breeds, which is a selectively bred mix of the Northern Inuit, Utonagan, Siberian Husky, Alaskan Malamute, German Shepherd, Belgian Malinois and Dutch Shepherd breeds made to resemble the wolf, without having the aggression of true wolfdogs. I'm not a huge fan of the more "artificial" looking dog breeds, so that's why I chose a Tamaskan.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's Bella Beagle, she's a year and 3 months now :flrt:













































And Daniel the Spaniel, he's 5 months old :flrt:





































I need some more recent ones of him he's quite a bit bigger now!


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

my little dylon, he will be 12 weeks on saturday


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Reptile-newb said:


> image
> "The Dog with No Name"
> Yep, this dog doesn't have a name. I've been referring to her as "the dog" for most of the time I had her. She's a Tamaskan, one of the rarer breeds, which is a selectively bred mix of the Northern Inuit, Utonagan, Siberian Husky, Alaskan Malamute, German Shepherd, Belgian Malinois and Dutch Shepherd breeds made to resemble the wolf, without having the aggression of true wolfdogs. I'm not a huge fan of the more "artificial" looking dog breeds, so that's why I chose a Tamaskan.


I've wanted a tamaskan for ages! She is gorgeous, oh...I'm so jealous!
One day I'll get one!


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

My 4 1/2 month old Otterhound Odi!  Ignore the floor, its hard to keep clean with constant muddy paws! xD That was before the daily mop...

She's getting so big! xD




































She's a big old teddy bear xD


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

This is Tyler my 7 year old lurcher



















And this Macey my brother chihuahua x LR, she is 2 years old


----------



## Squeakymel (Apr 7, 2009)

This is my sisters puppy im looking after atm
Bob:










My boy fudge who is Bob's dad









And my lovely girl Sapphire with Fudge when he was little:









:2thumb:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

i cant post but mi kind of dos is 2 neapolliton mastiffs brown and black


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

ferris...










austin...










as a pup...










our babysitter!...


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

There are some gorgeous dogs in this thread 

Here's Rocky...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

meg-rocks said:


> i cant post but mi kind of dos is 2 neapolliton mastiffs brown and black


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

meg-rocks said:


> i cant post but mi kind of dos is 2 neapolliton mastiffs brown and black


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Shadow my beautiful Labradoodle

























As a puppy


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Seem to be a lot of Black Shepherds on here, this is Morgan my black sable.
























Edenn my retriever
















Dogs from the past, Foster. Very much my husbands dog, I fed him, walked him, brushed him, cleared up the house after he would shed whole rolling fur bunnies of hair at a time and he in return did jack all that I wanted and would rather go to the local homeless man than return when I let him off lead.









I sadly do not have pictures of my first dog, a Flatcoat retriever called Pagan. Before they started to make the Flat coat head cone shape and resemble a English bull terrier 

Every one of my dogs so far have been a rescue, I think my next dog will be a Hovawart puppy, cause much as I support rescue and hate breeding I think everyone deserves to have a puppy once in their lives...though said that before and still my conscience lead me to rescue the retriever.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous boy :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


My dogs from my past

Jason, my first dog (took me best part of 16 years to persuade my mother to let me have a dog - I absolutely worshipped this dog and he went everywhere with me - even on honeymoon, which is where the second photograph was taken! :lol2:

















Tara, my blask masked gold Afghan Hound










Her 9 puppies

















Zorah, my black and tan Afghan










Rhana, a blue Afghan who belonged to a lodger and lived with me for a while.










Amba, my husband's GSD when we got together - he was exactly like Foster - my husband's totally!










And my previous GSD who I lost 16 years ago -waited 16 years to get Skye, because of working etc.










My son the dog walker with my mum's labrador, Jed, Zorah and Leo as a puppy - about 8 months old.


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

im not i cant post pics on here says they are invaild go on face bk type megan dorans you will see pics of m=dogs my dogs


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

or epupz type fife neapolliton mastiff you see a stunning brown neo


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

just noticed this thread so heres a quick pic of my 2


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

heres my pup

















Registered Members don't see these ads. *Register now* it's free!


----------



## layla/adam (Jun 19, 2010)

WOw i love them all... shame im at work at the mo so i can't upload any for dingledog lol


----------



## monitormayhem (Jun 2, 2010)

Taz our border terrier, looks like an old teddy but great with the kids, we :flrt: him.


----------



## barneysmum (Mar 27, 2010)

Bilbo Baggins our miniature baby Papillon at 10 weeks old










and here he is more recently at 4 months


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

barneysmum said:


> Bilbo Baggins our miniature baby Papillon at 10 weeks old


wow they are some huge ears, very cute :2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

My Charlie


----------



## Linley407 (Jun 23, 2010)

My Moo










My Cheddar cheeeeeese


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

awwww soo cute :flrt:


----------



## chris1234 (Oct 4, 2008)

me and the basset hound


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Excuse the amount of pictures Im about to upload!!

These are my four,

Tikka is a 7 year old Staffie rescue. Her old owners were going to have her pts if no one would take her.




















Next is Notch, a 4 year old Golden Retriever..





















This is Diego, a 3 year old Staffie x Boxer Rescue..











Last but not least is our latest addition, Lilly. 11 Week Old Staffie..





















&& Finally some group photo's..






























































Again sorry for the amount of pics!!


----------



## chris1234 (Oct 4, 2008)

love the Golden Retriever


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

lovely dogs, how do you afford insurance for all these? it cost crazy amounts for staffs





LiveYourLife said:


> Excuse the amount of pictures Im about to upload!!
> 
> These are my four,
> 
> ...


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

chris1234 said:


> love the Golden Retriever


Thanks 



dimebag66 said:


> lovely dogs, how do you afford insurance for all these? it cost crazy amounts for staffs


 
Its not actually that expensive..

Tikka is £16 a month 'cos of her breed & age..
Deigo is £10 a month 'cos he's a cross breed..
Notch is £14 a month as he is a pedigree & has medical history..
Lily is £11 a month because of her breed..

Would have been more but I get my insurance through Argos & they offer 10% off for doing it online & for every extra dog you get an additional 5% off..


----------



## chris1234 (Oct 4, 2008)

LiveYourLife said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who are you with my basset costs me bout 30 pound a month


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

chris1234 said:


> who are you with my basset costs me bout 30 pound a month


 
Argos pet insurance, They are the best value I have found. I had to use the insurance on Diego a couple of months back & it couldnt have been smoother. I payed the excess that night, gave the form to the vet & they sorted out the rest!!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Kassie (R.I.P) and Rio


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

wow thats cheap!! i was gunna get a staffy rescue to keep my other dog company but the cheapest i could find was £36 a month:bash:




LiveYourLife said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

dimebag66 said:


> wow thats cheap!! i was gunna get a staffy rescue to keep my other dog company but the cheapest i could find was £36 a month:bash:


STAffs are cheap to insure get a qoute for a old Tyme I pay 30 quid per month but that's after loads of shopping around most people wanted over a oner a month


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

:gasp:




jaykickboxer said:


> STAffs are cheap to insure get a qoute for a old Tyme I pay 30 quid per month but that's after loads of shopping around most people wanted over a oner a month


----------



## yonark (May 23, 2007)

Daisyy said:


> My 4 1/2 month old Otterhound Odi!  Ignore the floor, its hard to keep clean with constant muddy paws! xD That was before the daily mop...
> 
> She's getting so big! xD
> image
> ...


awww look at that face .lol
i love otter hounds


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

:flrt:wheeee!! My doggies are my LIFE! :flrt:








My best friend Violet, who is like my canine twin! We are both really grumpy at times, and at times we are sweeties  Violet is currently sporting a new look...called a "puppy cut" which is where she got shaved so her fur resembles that of a puppy...it's really different and at first it was a shock but she is so cute (and fat) looking with it  









Violet looks like she's restraining herself from ripping out Curtis's throat, lol! Curtis is our greyhound, rescued off the track. He's defo a couch potato, crook, and a sneak but he is also a lovey-boy who can't get enough cuddles and snuggles!! He even sleeps with my mommy. awww...what a big baby!  









Curtis's turn to look menacing, lol!!!









Curtis immediatley took to my bed. It was nice in the beginning. Then I found out he farted, belched, ran and growled in his sleep. I was sick of him before the night was even over. I had to endure torment for another 3 nights and then THANK GOD he found out he liked mom's bed!! He still will occasionally walk in in the middle of the night, scare me half out of my wits when I wake up with a big wet nose on my face, then pee on on my carpet and leave, but other than that he leaves me alone :2thumb:









Curtis sound asleep 









I have no idea what Violet is thinking in this picture, but I have a theory:
_oh dear god make him go away! Maybe if I ignore him long enough he'll leave...don't look at him, don't look at him, don't look..._

:Na_Na_Na_Na:Those are my babies! Them and my snakies  Out of our 9 pets, those 4 mean the most to me!!!! 
Exact order:
1. Violet
2. Curtis
3. Muscles
4. Zeus
Ehh, guess it's not like to pick favourites  Oh well, you and I both know i would give up my life to save any one of them .


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> STAffs are cheap to insure get a qoute for a old Tyme I pay 30 quid per month but that's after loads of shopping around most people wanted over a oner a month


 
Why would they get a quote for an Old Tyme? They dont want a quote for that. Yeah you pay £30 for one, I pay about £50 for four. So?? Doesnt mean the dog means any less.
It doesnt just go by the breed.. It also goes on
- Age
- Sex
- If they are fighting/guard dogs
- If they have been neutered
- Medical Background
- How much you payed for the dog
- Which type of cover you want
- How much excess you are willing to pay
So no, not every staffie is cheap to insure.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

err, have i posted this yet?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

LiveYourLife said:


> Why would they get a quote for an Old Tyme? They dont want a quote for that. Yeah you pay £30 for one, I pay about £50 for four. So?? Doesnt mean the dog means any less.
> It doesnt just go by the breed.. It also goes on
> - Age
> - Sex
> ...


Because it's mental how expensive it is petplan wanted 100 quid permomth for my at the time 8 week old olde Tyme


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

I have 3 very different dogs, a bordeaux, a sprocker and a shihtzu, pics are in my album


----------



## barneysmum (Mar 27, 2010)

as with any insurance plan its always a good idea to have a good shop around,when i was getting insurance for mine they varied enormously and not just with the premium, most only cover a treatment until the end of the plan ie for a year- i managed to find one eventually that covered the cost of the entire illness/treatment period regardless if you were now into the second year of cover. all for £14 pm with a £70 excess. this was M&S one which i thought would probably be the dearer of the ones i looked at.still has all the usual advertising cover if lost or stolen etc and well worth checking out if youre looking at the moment.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> Because it's mental how expensive it is petplan wanted 100 quid permomth for my at the time 8 week old olde Tyme


I rescued an 11 month old GSD and Pet Plan only charge me £23.83 a month for the insurance. It's not their 'top line' package, but the figures and conditions look good enough to me!


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

the cheapest quote i found for my lhasa x jrt was from more than at £13 for life cover


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

£15.47 for my otterhound


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

about 8 weeks old now


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

My lurchers insurance in only about £17 a month which I was quite surprised about I thought it would be a bit more than that. Thats with Direct Line.


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

Daisyy said:


> £15.47 for my otterhound


where did you get your otterhound? i heard they were hard to get


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Birmingham


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

Daisyy said:


> Birmingham


lucky, they are loverly dogs


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

Hers some pics of my 3 babies
 Taz the shih tzu
Khan the douge de bordeaux
Milo my gorgeous spocker(3/4 woking cocker and 1/4 springer). Milo has just sired a litter of 10 gorgeous pups.


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

There are two threads running about dog photos at the moment and I posted mine here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/557179-pics-your-dogs-2.html

Here is a newer pcture of Ruby and Lottie taken a few weeks ago


----------



## darkmoon (Dec 18, 2008)

heres a few of my shar pei, at 7 months.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> Because it's mental how expensive it is petplan wanted 100 quid permomth for my at the time 8 week old olde Tyme


that's probably a case of: bulldog > squashed noses > breathing problems > high premium


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Meko said:


> that's probably a case of: bulldog > squashed noses > breathing problems > high premium


Yeh but he's a olde Tyme bulldog with no known health problems longer muzzle and known to live 14 years he's insured as a Victorian bulldog


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

does insurance look into it that far? on a lot of them i can't insure Wils because the nearest is a 'wolf hybrid' and they won't cover them.

Just depends how much they generalise or specialise.


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

meko!!
grrr lol



anyone llistenig to bbc 1 xtra?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Berber King said:


> image


 ur dogs the nuts shame it ain't a bitch could have had some serious pups with urs and mr winston


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Meko said:


> does insurance look into it that far? on a lot of them i can't insure Wils because the nearest is a 'wolf hybrid' and they won't cover them.
> 
> Just depends how much they generalise or specialise.


Yeh I no with yesco mines 23 quid a month but my vet gave me a free month with pet plan wen I got his jabs done they messed up and assumed he was a olde English sheepdog not a bulldog so I rang them to get a proper qoute and it was over a hundred a month


----------



## Broxi_jim (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is a few pic's of our dogs !!!!

*Zara our rottie...she's just over 4 and a half now.*




*And Ziggy our AmBull x Bullmastiff*..she's 18months old now

*8 weeks old*


*4-5months old*


*8 months old*


Need to get some more updated pic's !!!!!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

meg-rocks said:


> i cant post but mi kind of dos is 2 neapolliton mastiffs brown and black




I always thought Neo's only came in one colour & that was Blue :whistling2:. 



EDIT: Ok just looked up the Breed Standard & they can come in brown but prefered colours are Black & Blue :2thumb:.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

corny girl said:


> I always thought Neo's only came in one colour & that was Blue :whistling2:.


Well y always thought wrong they come in loads of colours


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Well y always thought wrong they come in loads of colours



I had only ever seen Blues at shows which is why i thought they only came in Blue (if you look i have edited my post, this was after i looked the Breed Standard up).


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Ah ok I wasjist saying they come in diffrent colours


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

darkmoon said:


> heres a few of my shar pei, at 7 months.
> image
> image


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## GypsyCircus (Dec 14, 2012)

*Anna Banana*

She's a five year old Siberian Husky/Belgian Mallinois Shepherd that I rescued from the Animal Shelter when I was 14. She's pretty much the love of my life!


----------



## GypsyCircus (Dec 14, 2012)

Reptile-newb said:


> image
> "The Dog with No Name"
> Yep, this dog doesn't have a name. I've been referring to her as "the dog" for most of the time I had her. She's a Tamaskan, one of the rarer breeds, which is a selectively bred mix of the Northern Inuit, Utonagan, Siberian Husky, Alaskan Malamute, German Shepherd, Belgian Malinois and Dutch Shepherd breeds made to resemble the wolf, without having the aggression of true wolfdogs. I'm not a huge fan of the more "artificial" looking dog breeds, so that's why I chose a Tamaskan.


OHMYGOSH! That is THE most beautiful dog I have ever seen!! I LOVE wolves, so anything that looks similar to a wolf is amazing. Gorgeous dog!


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

This is my 17 month old Rough Collie, Bonnie 










Just taught her how to cross her paws









Snuggled Up In Bed

















When we first got her at 8 weeks old, A bundle of fluff <3 <3 <3


----------



## Cheshireguyg (Dec 17, 2012)

*dogs???*

whats the dog thread for this sites for reptiles and forgive me if I'm wrong but aren't dogs mammals and not reptiles?:2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Cheshireguyg said:


> whats the dog thread for this sites for reptiles and forgive me if I'm wrong but aren't dogs mammals and not reptiles?:2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang:



You are correct. Dogs are mammals which are 'other pets and Exotics', which is the part of the site you're in.

and a forum where there was nothing but reptiles, would be one hell of a boring place.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Cheshireguyg said:


> whats the dog thread for this sites for reptiles and forgive me if I'm wrong but aren't dogs mammals and not reptiles?:2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang:


Where's the dislike button can u read ,


----------



## Slumdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Cheshireguyg said:


> whats the dog thread for this sites for reptiles and forgive me if I'm wrong but aren't dogs mammals and not reptiles?:2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang:


You sound like a cheery soul...


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Meko said:


> You are correct. Dogs are mammals which are 'other pets and Exotics', which is the part of the site you're in.
> 
> and a forum where there was nothing but reptiles, would be one hell of a boring place.


I think its a good idea :2thumb: , not all of us own loads of reptiles, we share our homes with other pets including dogs, and showing them off on this thread is great  as you get to see what dogs other RFUK members own


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

My rescue white German Shepherd:



















And my year old Siberian Husky:




























As a pup:










Together:


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

Here are our rescue dogs :flrt:


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

My sisters dog, but he's like my own :lol2:


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

My 2 monsters :lol2:


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

Zara, a 2 year old Newfoundland x Golden Retriever:


































Ollie, a 7 month old Samoyed:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Heres a pic of Boo & Jnr 16 months ago..we got her as a guard dog lol! thats the joke of the century as shes the softest beastie you could meet..:blush: :2thumb:
She is needing a pal, she keeps trying to play with dogs on the telly..really should have kept one of her pups..I will maybe find an older playmate for her :2thumb:










Heres the last of her pups to go..I should have kept him...but not a good idea having mum and son together


----------



## frederika1988 (Apr 7, 2011)

Some pics of my white gsd X Samoyed

































(owned)


























































Just a few pics of my baby :flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

great thread!:flrt:


----------

